# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ήρεμα Cockatiels 2 μηνών  ΞΑΝΘΗ

## demis

Παιδια γεια σας εχω χαθει αλλα μπαινω και μαθαινω νεα σας.. Τρεχω με τη σχολη και δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τιποτα, Λοιπον εχω 3 κοκατιλακια  2 περλ θυλικα και ενα γκρι αρσενικο  ηρεμα ταισμενα στο χερι καθως ειχανε μεινι ορφανα απο μητερα  ανταλλαζω με ζευγαρωστρες πχ ζευγαρωστρες  η καποιο κοκατιλακια ενηλικο θυλικο η αρσενικο η ενα καναρινακι.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

αν είμασταν πιο κοντά κάτι θα γινόταν  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## wizardbeats

θα με ενδιεφερε εμενα ενα θηλυκο σου.μολις ειχα κι εγω προσφατη γεννα και εχω 2 αρσενικα 1,5 μηνων περιπου.θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο απο τωρα να τα εβαζα μαζι πιστευω.θα σε ενδιεφερε ανταλλαγη το ενα θηλυκο σου με ενα αρσενικο μου wf???

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Καλημέρα, παρ' ότι είμαστε μακρυά το αρσενικό θα με ενδιέφερε αλλά δεν έχω με κάτι να το ανταλλάξω.

----------


## demis

παιδια σας στελνω Πμ

----------


## demis

Bιβη μονο η μεταφορα ειναι το προβλημα χαριζω αμα δω οτι αυτος που το θελει θα  το φροντιζει και δεν εχει με κατι να το ανταλλαξει

----------


## δημητρα

αν δεν ηταν η αποσταση, θα σου εδινα οτι ηθελες και ζευγαρωστρες και πουλια αλλα η αποσταση

----------


## panoss

Και εγώ θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ ένα μικρό....

----------


## giaman

ενδιαφερομαι πολυ για τα κοκατιλ μια και εχω αρκετο χρονο και εμπειρια για να τα φροντισω...... η
 αποσταση για εμενα δεν ειναι προβλημα .... για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στειλε μου π.μ. Σε ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## demis

Παιδια αμα καποιος θελει κοκατιλακι το μονο που θα ηθελα για ανταλαγμα ειναι ενα κουτι κρεμας για παπαγαλους εξακτ. για μενα ειναι χρυσαφι ενα κουτι κρεμας γιατι τα καλοκαιρια μεγλαλωνω μωρα πεσριστερακια. Λογο ζεστης 40 βαθμους+ πολλα απο τα περιστερια μας εγγαταλυπουν νωρις τα μωρακια τους και συνηθως βοηθαω εγω πολλα μωρακια καθε χρονο.. . Οταν εχεις 50 και 100 περιστερια δεν μπορεις να τα απαγορευψεις να γεννουν.

----------


## panoss

Μπορώ να σου δώσω ένα κουτί κρέμας!!!!

----------


## moustakias

Σου έστειλα pm.

----------


## demis

Με κτελ δε στελνω  να ξερετε ειχα στειλει καποτε μπατζακια Αλεξανδρουπολη με κτελ και δεν ειχε καληξ καταληξη οποτε. Θα μου πειτε οτι οι εκτρωφεις τα στελνουν χωρις κανενα προβλημα ναι αλλα εγω δν ειμαι εκτροφαιας ουτε πουλαω..........

----------


## demis

ελπιζω να βρουνε σπιτι τα μικρα μου μαλλον θα κρατησω εγω το ενα αρσενικο για να εχω δυο αντρακλες πατερα και γιο αφου δεν βρισκω καποιο θυλικο κοκατιλ για να του βαλω του πατερα απο το να τον εχω με την κορη του και να πρεπει να πεταω αυγα καλυτερα με τον γιο του και ας καυγαδιζουν.

----------


## moustakias

> Με κτελ δε στελνω  να ξερετε ειχα στειλει καποτε μπατζακια Αλεξανδρουπολη με κτελ και δεν ειχε καληξ καταληξη οποτε. Θα μου πειτε οτι οι εκτρωφεις τα στελνουν χωρις κανενα προβλημα ναι αλλα εγω δν ειμαι εκτροφαιας ουτε πουλαω..........


Απόλυτα κατανοητό.

----------


## sakk1978

γεια σου φιλε εγω μενω κομοτηνη με ενδιαφερει να παρω παπαγαλακι για την κορη μου αλλα δεν εχω τιποτα να σου δωσω για ανταλλαγη.

----------


## demis

σου στελνω Πμ

----------


## demis

Aκομα περιμενουν τα μωρα μου ελεος πια αυτη η αποσταση τα χαλαει ολα... Εδω και ενα μηνα μου ειπε ενας γνωστος απο Αλεξανδρουπολη που ειχα δωσει τα πρωτα κοκατιλακια (Το ενα ηταν γι αυτον και το αλλο για αλλο ατομο απο δω απ το φορουμ) Τωρα θα επαιρνε 3 μικρα ενα γι αυτον και τα αλλα δυο για καποια αλλα ατομα τα οποια ξερω οτι θα ηταν καταλληλα ατομα για να τα φροντισουν.. Αλλα ολο με εχει  στο περιμενε οποτε αρχιζω και ψαχνω για αλλα ατομα Και τα τρια κοκατιλακια ειναι περλ το ενα ειναι 6 μηνων απο την πρωτη γεννα. Για ανταλαγμαθελω μονο η καποιες τροφες συσκευασιας οχι χυμα η καποια κρεμα για ταισμα η το καλυτερο θα ηταν ενα κοκατιλ θυλικο μπας και ξαναπαντρευσω τον πατερα τους αλλα δεν νομιζω να βρεθει κατι.

----------


## panoss

Σου ο ξαναλέω πως ενδιαφέρομαι!!!

----------


## demis

To ξερω εστειλα μυνημα και στον φιλο σου αλλα δεν το ειδε ακομα στειλε μου σε πμ το ονομα απο το facebook  σου αν εχεις.

----------


## nikolas

Σ εχω στειλει πμ

----------


## serafeim

θεμη ειμαι μακρυα κι εγω.. αν ηταν καποιο αρσενικο σιγουρα θα σου ελεγα κριμα...

----------


## demis

Να κλεισει παιδια ευχαριστω.. Τα πουλακια τα εδωσα εδω και λιγες μερες! Δυστυχως αυτη τη φορα δεν μπορεσα να τα δωσω σε ατομα του φορουμ αλλα ξερω πως θα τα φροντιζουν καλα οσο θα τα φροντιζαν και παιδια απο εδω.!

----------

